# Cooking a Betty Crocker cake mix



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi - I've bought a Betty Crocker Devil's cake mix because I thought I could use an 8inch cake tin.  However, the box says use 2 x 8inch sandwich tins.#

Can I use my one tin and if so, should I cook at a different temperature.  The box says 160 degrees for about 28 minutes

Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2016)

Should be OK.  Don't fill them more than ⅔-¾ full.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2016)

Sorry Andy M.  I didn't make it clear.  I haven't got the two tins - only one deep 8inch cake tin.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2016)

There may be too much batter for your one pan.  The cake mix box often gives 2 or 3 pan size alternatives for the cake.  Also suggests different baking times.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 24, 2016)

That was my understanding, chicken legs.  There's going to be too much batter for one 8" cake pan.  Do you happen to have a muffin tin?  You could use that for the leftover cake batter and make cupcakes.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 24, 2016)

You could always cook the 1 layer, then remove the cake, wash the pan out, which will also cool it, grease again and bake the rest of the batter.  The second might not rise quite as much as the first but it should still be okay.


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 24, 2016)

I  just fill the pan, bake at  10% off the heat and in the cooler part of the oven, my heaten  is above so I put the cake on the lower racks and just bake it a little longer around  35 - 40 min.  Mind you, I only baked one  betty crocker, in my whole life, but that how do  receipes that ask for 2 pans and then I cut the cake in half or in three layers when cool.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, thank you for all the advice.  I took a chance and cooked all of it in my cake tin.  It's 4 inches deep so took all the mixture fine.  It took ages to cook and I kept testing with a knitting needle until finally took it out after some45 minutes.  Anyway, it looks good with a gently round top so should taste ok with the frosting in the middle and on top.

Thank you again to everyone.


----------

